
Craig Wright Victorious in Kleiman Case After Signing with Satoshi’s Key - car
https://www.financemagnates.com/cryptocurrency/news/craig-wright-victorious-in-kleiman-case-after-signing-with-satoshis-key/
======
gjvc
April fool.

